# Do you admit to being a bodybuilder if asked?



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Floors yours

Oh, and for the record , I dont.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

No, prefer to tell people im a paedo....prevents any conversation from happening


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

I tell them that I'm gay.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

barsnack said:


> No, prefer to tell people im a paedo....prevents any conversation from happening


At least you're up front n honest.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Amazingly, no one has ever asked me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hell no! I say I'm an athlete and wait for their reply.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll usually say something like 'I do a little bit yeah'.

I tend to avoid talking to people in the first place though so it doesn't come up too often.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

of course.

Then I take of my shirt and throw them a front double bicep.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Here it is :thumb:

As said, I just swim, run and maintain an atheltic/healthy/sporty lifestyle,

in realtity I'm a young bodybuilder (although only 6ft 190lbs but lean and by definition of only, I do not compete) that loves AAS and abuses class A and alcohol frequently every weekend.

Yet everyone at work and not close to me think I'm the most fit, athletic, healthy person they know and look up to me in this respect lmao :lol: . Funny thing, what things appear on the surface and reality.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well for a start i'm not, so no.

But if people ask if i train i say no, i just look like this naturally.

Usually stops the convo dead.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

banzi said:


> Floors yours
> 
> Oh, and for the record , I dont.


Yes.

Because I am. Couldn't give a toss what other people think of it either. It beats being one of those sad looser's at the side of the airport taking pictures of airplanes...And they don't care either I am sure.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

No all the big boys would laugh there arses off!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Yes.
> 
> Because I am. Couldn't give a toss what other people think of it either. *It beats being one of those sad looser's at the side of the airport taking pictures of airplanes*...And they don't care either I am sure.


why do you think they are losers?

Just because they don't share the same interests as you, if they all chose to put down their binoculars and go to the gym you would have to wait a long time for equipment.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

banzi said:


> why do you think they are losers?
> 
> Just because they don't share the same interests as you, if they all chose to put down their binoculars and go to the gym you would have to wait a long time for equipment.


My point exactly....When you have a passion for something, you should not bother your self with the opnion of others if it makes you happy.

I would expect an old man such as your self to be wiser


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

It's impossible for me to deny. 

Although I did say to a stranger, who just shouted it at me from across the street that "I'm just big boned!"


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

barsnack said:


> No, prefer to tell people im a paedo....prevents any conversation from happening


at least you drive slowly when you pass schools


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

I tend to think 'bodybuilders' earn money from it, when asked I just say I lift weights or train.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> My point exactly....*When you have a passion for something, you should not bother your self with the opnion of others if it makes you happy.*
> 
> I would expect an old man such as your self to be wiser


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Hell no, I lift merely to look better in clothes and without them and to keep my health in check. I do not even consider it a sport, let alone to participate in a sport. Its like bridge and chess... communist.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toxyuk said:


> at least you drive slowly when you pass schools


you try getting much speed out of a tricycle


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

banzi said:


>


Their is a massive difference between an opinion on a hobby/lifestyle and breaking the law/touching and raping children.

Maybe its Alzheimer's setting in. Sorry mate but it is all downhill for you from here.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

If you look like you train with weights.... your a bodybuilder. (According to joe public) its usually a label people give you, rather than a title you bestow upon yourself.... ime.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

No I dont, but I give advice on diet/training when asked lol


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

my lifestyle encompasses way further than what bodybuilding is and bodybuilding is a huge framework for all sort of activities(way more than just lifting weights and eating like 99% of people on these boards think it is). . it does include some BB elements though but I will never compete - unless you compete you are nothing more than wanna be bodybuilder c**t



zyphy said:


> No I dont, but I give advice on diet/training when asked lol


now why do you that?????

I would understand if you get paid,but otherwise???


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

ausmaz said:


> If you look like you train with weights.... your a bodybuilder. (According to joe public) its usually a label people give you, rather than a title you bestow upon yourself.... ime.


lol, f**k knows how many of the average joes even know what Bbodybuilding is or actually care about your muscles/abs/etc.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Their is a massive difference between an opinion on a hobby/lifestyle and breaking the law/touching and raping children.
> 
> Maybe its Alzheimer's setting in. Sorry mate but it is all downhill for you from here.


why you taking this so seriously lol?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I just tell people i eat alot


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

It used to be a subliminal code that 'I want to shag the arse off you'. However, these days it's males who tend to ask.....


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

admitting to being a bodybuilder is pretty much an admission that you take steroids.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Unfortunately people don't often ask


----------



## 800£Gorilla (Aug 24, 2015)

I say no, as I am not, IMO body builders are a hardcore bunch that not only train hard, but have huge amount of discipline coupled with the self control it takes to compete. I am not that man. What I am is a big lump who see's the gym as an almost religious place where I go to remove myself from the real world for a while to cleanse my brain of stress and to sort out my thoughts.

People don't ask me if I train, as its obvious, but if I do ever mention I am trying to shed some pounds they jump to the conclusion its to compete...its not...i just got a bit too fat and I am winding my neck in...lol.

I do fancy trying my hand at some power lifting comps though...probably got a more obvious build for that lol


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

800£Gorilla said:


> I say no, as I am not, IMO body builders are a hardcore bunch that not only train hard, but have huge amount of discipline coupled with the self control it takes to compete. I am not that man. What I am is a big lump who see's the gym as an almost religious place where I go to remove myself from the real world for a while to cleanse my brain of stress and to sort out my thoughts.
> 
> People don't ask me if I train, as its obvious, but if I do ever mention I am trying to shed some pounds they jump to the conclusion its to compete...its not...i just got a bit too fat and I am winding my neck in...lol.
> 
> I do fancy trying my hand at some power lifting comps though...probably got a more obvious build for that lol


so if you did a powerlifting meet ? Would you admit to been a powerlifter ?


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know what I am haha I train religiously for last 4 years going start gm first cycle soon and intend to compete in powerlifting in 2016/2017 give it a run anyway , as of now I am training naturally counting Marcos haha so a loser for now


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

if anyone was to think such a thing my pre and post workout cigar would put them straight .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No, people don't need to ask......


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I usually say no, I'm a powerlifter.. which is the truth, and also sounds more macho...

Or, to stop the convo dead I'll say "yeah something like that"


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> No, people don't need to ask......


They just assume you're a sumo wrestler?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Of course I do, I'm proud of being a bodybuilder.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Their is a massive difference between an opinion on a hobby/lifestyle and breaking the law/touching and raping children.
> 
> Maybe its Alzheimer's setting in. Sorry mate but it is all downhill for you from here.


meltdown


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm building my body.......so yes


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> why you taking this so seriously lol?


he should get an account on getbig.com


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

No, i tell them i'm a cage fighter. That way i look like an even bigger prat!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

As banzi would normally say in this type of thread "who gives a $hit".

I compete, so yes I'm a bodybuilder and I accept all the negative connotations that go with that -


Druggie
Roid rage
Small penis or balls (have been asked about about both)
Poor social skills
Loner


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> As banzi would normally say in this type of thread "who gives a $hit".
> 
> I compete, so yes I'm a bodybuilder and I accept all the negative connotations that go with that -
> 
> ...


Prior to or after the act?


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

no i just say i lift weights if i get asked.......bodybuilders as someone has already said mean to me at least a level of motivation and dedication that i do not possess. i see it as the difference between a cook and a michelin star chief IMO. I dont think you have to compete though to see yourself as a bodybuilder,


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah yeah I guess you don't have to compete to be a bodybuilder but in my mind *if you do a comp it cements the fact that you are indeed a bodybuilder* just my opinion of course


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Prior to or after the act?


after the disappointment


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> after the disappointment


I knew a guy years ago went to go in the army, at the medical the army doc said "are you aware you have unusually small testicles"


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> They just assume you're a sumo wrestler?


Not any more, I'm down to 36%, I'm in better condition than you.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Not any more, I'm down to 36%, I'm in better condition than you.


good progress



banzi said:


> I knew a guy years ago went to go in the army, at the medical the army doc said "are you aware you have unusually small testicles"


did he get in or fail his drug test?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Why thank you sir..... your not far behind... keep up the good work.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> did he get in or fail his drug test?


He didnt end up going in, cant remember why.

maybe he didnt have the balls for a fight.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

For some reason my quote facility isn't working, but to reply to Illbehaviour's post 'Everyone assumes you're on steroids' to this thread, well, if that's true it's a very sad state of affairs.

I'm never gonna compete with a Mr Olympia, but fancy my aesthetic chances against pretty much any of the remaining 99.9999999% of the population. Without steroids. Or claiming I'm a bodybuilder..... :cool2:


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I'd say I go to the gym and train hard and have an understanding of a diet which doesn't necessarily mean losing weight
> 
> Errm I dont know why this has qoeted you mistake bud


----------



## R1john (Sep 18, 2015)

barsnack said:


> No, prefer to tell people im a paedo....prevents any conversation from happening


hahha


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Whats bodybuilding anyway, I just do this s**t to get druged up and jacked.....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I always say that I was born beautiful :thumb


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

lightweight checking in

no, but i did have to top trump some kid walking round a party last night showing everyone pictures of his new slimline body..


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Neither I look like nor i pretend to be.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

they normally just ask if I go to the gym or if you use steroids


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

banzi said:


>


For someone who is not taking this srs you are going through a lot of trouble to find pictures that impact your argument 

That is an impressive photoshop though,


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> lol, f**k knows how many of the average joes even know what Bbodybuilding is or actually care about your muscles/abs/etc.


true, but if youre a guy with above average muscularity in the general publics eye.... your a bodybuilder, even if theyre not aware of the sport.... they know the 'label' people make assumptions dont they? Based on nothing more than what fits their perception.... if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck it must be....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> For someone who is not taking this srs you are going through a lot of trouble to find pictures that impact your argument
> 
> That is an impressive photoshop though,





















http://www.doyoueven.com/2015/03/images-bodybuilders-who-werent-ready-to-step-on-stage/

loads more in the link


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Of course I do !! I'm proud of been a bodybuilder

and for people who seem to think you have to look like a pro to be called a bodybuilder you don't at all , a bodybuilder is a person who strengthens and enlarges the muscles of their body through strenuous exercise that's the exact meaning so yeah I am s bodybuilder and I'm proud f**k what anyone else thinks


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Of course I do !! I'm proud of been a bodybuilder
> 
> and for people who seem to think you have to look like a pro to be called a bodybuilder you don't at all , a bodybuilder is a person who strengthens and enlarges the muscles of their body through strenuous exercise that's the exact meaning so yeah I am s bodybuilder and I'm proud f**k what anyone else thinks


Judging by the company you keep its hardly a surprise.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> http://www.doyoueven.com/2015/03/images-bodybuilders-who-werent-ready-to-step-on-stage/
> 
> loads more in the link


in the first picture they are all in terrible shape to think about going near a stage


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Judging by the company you keep its hardly a surprise.


And whats that ment to mean ? Explain


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> And whats that ment to mean ? Explain


If i have to its not funny anymore.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

have you seen me lol, i dont even get asked :lol:


----------

